#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  modem em bridge não funciona linha telefônica

## wadssa

a minha duvida e o seguinte tenho um modem da vivo em bridge..mas minha linha telefônica não funcionar,,,tem como fica com o modem e bridge e usar tbm a linha telefônica..Não quero tirar o modo bridge do modem mas tbm não quero ficar sem telefone fixo..como posso resolver?????

----------


## rogfanther

Se você tirar o modem e colocar só um telefone na tomada da parede, o telefone funciona direito ? ( isto é, sua linha é normal, não uma linha com padrão SIP ) .

Se funcionar, é só botar um filtro adsl normal na tomada, com saída para o modem e para o telefone.

Se não funcionar, ou seja, sua linha for SIP, ou você consegue que a vivo mude o tipo da sua linha, ou vai ter que tirar esse modem de b ridge. Configura a dmz dele pro seu roteaedor que deve funcionar normal .

----------

